# shop advice wanted



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

i am seriously considering opening up my own store localy, we have 2 small stores but nothing great, both dont stock enough variety or the correct products.

i have been looking in to commercial stores and pricing up rent and rates.

if anyone owns a pet store who replies, i would much appreciate it if you could give me some pointers, advice and what you would do differently if you could do it again.

thanks


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

ive got an idea give me a job lol:2thumb:


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

good luck with it though


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah we have been round there a few weeks ago, does not seem much there, but the problem you have is Reptacular have just opened one in Rochdale, and that is a good quality, cheap shop. They both also know there stuff.


----------

